# Husky Ancestors



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

It's taken me about a year and half to get it completed but I mapped out Denali's entire pedigree back as far as I could in every line. Back to a couple of the founding dogs of the breed. Through many dogs that are the foundation dogs of their kennels. Back to the early 1900s. Along the way I saved as many pics as I could find, and now have over 180.

For all the pics, you can see the album HERE.

A few pics..
1916, Scotty. "Imported from Siberia. One of Leonhard Seppala's lead dogs in 1916."









1925, Bonzo. "Foundation dog of the breed. First Siberian to be registered with the CKC."









1925, Togo. Yes, the dog from the famous serum run! Balto is overrated lol.









1931, Denali is related to both lead dogs, Kreevanka and Tserko. Also related to Bonzo.









1940, Foxstand's Shango at the lead









1952, Foxstand's Shamus is leading.









1969, CH Monadnock's Pando. "BISS--1957, 1958, 1959, 1960. Won 5 consecutive BOB at Westminster KC. BIS Brace with son Ch Monadnock's King. Won 1st Veteran Dog class when it was offered at the National in 1962. Was #1 Siberian in US in 1961 & 1962."









1974, MBIS/MBISS AM/ CAN CH Innisfree's Sierra Cinnar. "Best in Show-Westminster KC-Feb, 1980. Won BOB at the 1st independent Specialty Show of Canada-10/19-20/1979. First Siberian to place in the all-breed top ten winners. Was #1 Siberian in US in 1977, 1978 & 1979."


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

How cool to have all of those pictures! Some of the dogs in his lines are absolutely stunning!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Balto never could produce a litter even if he wanted to! Lol

That's fantastic! Scotty, Togo AND Sierra Cinnar! Pando also another famous siberian! I only know a little of Shango. Sierra Cinnar was the top site for a very long time. 

Congratulations quite the impressive pedigree miss Denali has there!


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow she's got some famous blood in her! That's so cool!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

That's awesome! Denali is beautiful so I'm not surprised she has so many top dogs in her line. It must have been a lot of work to track all of that down.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

It took me a very long time but it wasn't too difficult. I used Paw Village www.pawvillage.com

I made an spreadsheet. Here's how: In the A column is Dog. B column is that dog's parents, Sire and Dam, with Sire above the Dam. C column is the sire and dam of the B dogs. etc etc etc. 









A specific sample from Nali's. Yes, that goes out to the AC column.. 29 generations back. Denali's name is on the last line, which is line 1577. Each dog's name I would do a search for within the document, and if it was a repeat name I'd color the text which is what all the green, purple, orange, red, etc is. That way I know the dog is already there and has already been mapped out. I don't want to waste time redoing the same lines again and again and again. The highlighted ones are founding dogs or important dogs. Also, each dog's name is a link to their Paw Village page. 










This is the very top of the tree, zoomed out to 10%, and only shows about 400 lines down. Remember it goes down to line 1577 to get to Denali... it was a lot of work. But I found some really neat stories and pictures. It was really fun for me! You'll notice a TON of colored text, meaning the same dogs are in her pedigree again and again. There were dozens of cases where daughters were mated with their sire or grandsire, or sons mated with their dam or granddam. It's weird at first but if you think about it every husky is traced back to only a handful of founding huskies anyway.


----------

